# Can I Interview You?



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2007)

Radio Producer seeking to do recorded interviews regarding the reclamation of gold - plat from scrap electronics, catalytic converters and such. Looking for stories on:

1. My first reclamation (what I used and what amount of gold did I get back?)
2. What items produce what amounts of gold, i.e. 1 lb. of Military Pins generates X amounts of gold-plat. Or, 10 CPU's generate x amount of gold.
3. Want to hear the stories of those who have turned this into a profitable part time business.
4. What is the cheapest you have ever been able to reclaim an ounce of gold for? I hear stories of $50 an ounce. Is this true?
5. Is there anyone out there who quit their "day job" to do this full time?
6. Want to hear from people who have made a regular side or full time income from doing this barely part time efforts and mostly as a hobby.
7. What was your biggest value find compared to the cost to acquire it?

All interviews will be over the phone and recorded. May be included in book with photos - tips and hints. And may be featured on Discovery Channel TV program.

I am also interested in pictures of reclaimed successes. Seeking real people having some real fun doing this! I can be contacted here. Just send me a brief story and I will get back with you. Send me photos of you with your stacks of gold and a brief bio!


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 13, 2007)

Good an open thread.
To answer your question.
Not just no. But Hell No !!!!!!!
Fagget say what :?: :?: :?: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Please tell me you didn't ban him. I missed this one. Kitty wanted to play.
Meow. I would have liked this one.

Ralph


----------



## Noxx (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry Kitty, forgot to lock this one. Well, I'm not sure he really wants to interview to make a documentary. He probably wants to «steal» information. I you really want to do this, ask him money, like 100$. If he doesn't want, he's not a real reporter


----------

